# Baroque city of Catania (Sicily, Italy)



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

wow wow


----------



## WrathChild (Aug 4, 2007)

Italia :drool:


----------



## Euplio (Aug 15, 2010)

^^
Catania! 










Church of the Abbey of St. Agata.










Mariage in Catania (piazza Duomo).


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

marvelous, Catania is really a beauty.....:cheers:


----------



## MyGeorge (Mar 4, 2012)

I'm truly mersmerized by the beauty of those ancient buildings
and some of them are well maintained as if they were just lately constructed.


----------



## Euplio (Aug 15, 2010)

Fountain of Amenano (1887), by Tito Angelini









A little fount in the court of "Villa Cerami". It has an old part from an other fount (of Middle Age? of Renaissance?) that was zoomorphe.









"Villa Cerami". Triumph of Baroque: it has the architecture of a country villegiature (watering place, court, stable, external staircase), but was built inside the citizen walls!


----------



## Euplio (Aug 15, 2010)

*Catania - San Nicolò l'Arena*









Second Cloister.
This was the original convent of the Benedictines (1558) in Rinascimental style, ended in 1608 with the wonderful Fountain. The worst time was after the Unity of Italy: the cloister became a gym and tha fountain destroied (1866). In 2002 the rest of it were restored after findings all the parts.









The terrace. The baroque convent does not conflict with the rinascimental parts.









The kitchen. This is just the hood... :nuts:









Detail. These are majolicas from Naples, from the better schools of the middle XVIII century.


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Mamma mia,Catania!:drool:


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

amazing updates...


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

euplio catania is italy


----------



## Euplio (Aug 15, 2010)

Rekarte said:


> Mamma mia,Catania!:drool:





Linguine said:


> amazing updates...


Thank You guys! :cheers:

Catania is a good photo-object! 



italiano_pellicano said:


> euplio catania is italy


I know, Italiano Pellicano.
I have not doubt about.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

would love to see more updates.


----------



## Euplio (Aug 15, 2010)

Euplio said:


> © All right reserved by *Io'*


Nocturnal 360° view of the Benedectines' convent. To scroll see here.


----------



## Sampei (Dec 6, 2005)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great updates into this thread, and dont forget to credit your photos/posts guys


----------



## Euplio (Aug 15, 2010)

*Human Heritage Church of St. Frank Borgia, late baroque*

A wonderful location for a conference. All photos are mine.


Euplio said:


> In this two photos it is possible to see an altar with arches: this is the perfect reproduction (scaled) of the Solomon's Temple, did with a rich decoration marmor mosaics (false floor, false balconies and so on, little columns). The false ceiling (cross-voulted) is decorated by a serie of arabesques in inlay.


Columns are from Trapani. The first group of they were lost in a shipwerk, these are the second group from that town.


----------



## Sampei (Dec 6, 2005)

*Palazzo Biscari*


----------



## snt3000 (Nov 13, 2007)

Wow, it's crazy to think that people have chosen to live and build so many beautiful things just below a massive active volcano!


----------



## Euplio (Aug 15, 2010)

^^

Why not? :?


----------



## snt3000 (Nov 13, 2007)

Sorry, I didn't mean to offend. On the contrary, I wanted to stress that the people who have established Catania were confident enough to defy the mighty Etna and build a lively and beautiful place right next to it.

I will be visiting Sicily in a couple of weeks and hope to see all that _in loco_ soon!


----------



## Euplio (Aug 15, 2010)

snt3000 said:


> Sorry, I didn't mean to offend. On the contrary, I wanted to stress that the people who have established Catania were confident enough to defy the mighty Etna and build a lively and beautiful place right next to it.
> 
> I will be visiting Sicily in a couple of weeks and hope to see all that _in loco_ soon!


Do not warry: I was not offended. 
It is natural for me to live on the feet of Etna, becouse it is not a dangerous volcano.
For the plate tectonics theory was supposed to be a mountain range. For us it is.
In addition, with fireworks. :lol:

Catania, then, is so far from the volcano that even seems to be part of it.
What should they say the city all around, rather? :nuts:

In Giarre, for exemple, are always scared when there is an eruption in progress: infact the lava flows go ever in the east side, in direction of this town.

When You will visit Sicily, You will be welcome in Catania :cheers: and You will note that is it.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome, very nice updates from Catania


----------



## Euplio (Aug 15, 2010)

*Via Crociferi*

View from the Arch:



















___

*Church of Holy Sacrament* (piazza Cavour)










___

*Pozzo di Gammazita* (Well of Gamazita)










A medioeval well, includeed in the Renaissance Wall, converted in an horse-trough (1640s), covered by the lava flow of 1669 and descovered in XVIII c. (the staircases are of this last time).

On left side the view from Jean-Baptiste Houel:


----------



## Euplio (Aug 15, 2010)

Euplio said:


> *Catania*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Piazza Duomo (Cathedral square).


----------



## Sampei (Dec 6, 2005)

*Piazza Università*


----------



## Sampei (Dec 6, 2005)

*Piazza Duomo*


----------



## Sampei (Dec 6, 2005)

*Seaside*


----------



## Sampei (Dec 6, 2005)

*Centre*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ These photos are yours? Please add their sources - credits.


----------



## Sampei (Dec 6, 2005)

^^

They are mine.


----------



## Sampei (Dec 6, 2005)

*Etna Eruption from Catania harbour last 15th of june 2015*



simon79 said:


> Foto di Alessio Marchetti.


Alessio Marchetti Photo


----------



## Sampei (Dec 6, 2005)

Андрей Антипин pics:


----------



## Sampei (Dec 6, 2005)

"Boschetto della Plaia", public garden


----------



## jexx94 (Jun 16, 2010)

Bellissimi tutti i luoghi!


----------



## Sampei (Dec 6, 2005)




----------



## Sampei (Dec 6, 2005)




----------



## Sampei (Dec 6, 2005)

*The Roman city*

*The roman city of CATINA or CATANA, on the previous greek Katane


Theatre:
























Odeon:




























Amphitheatre:




























































Terme achilleane:




























Terme dell'Indirizzo:



















Terme della Rotonda:















































*


----------

